# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Being a mom with anxiety

## BrookeAshley

Anyone here a parent with anxiety?

I feel like even though I try so hard for my daughter, I'm not doing good enough. Working, for example, this week I am working 6 days. We are so low on money I need to work as much as possible. So here I am at work on a Saturday ,missing time with her. It makes me so sad, and I feel guilt that I'm not home. But if I don't work today, I'm going to miss out on money we need. I want her to always be happy and  I'm constantly worried about her well being, and her emotional state. Wondering if she's okay or if she's sad or if something is bothering her. I'm worried I don't do good enough... what if she doesn't think I want to spend time with her cause I'm always at work... what if she doesn't think I love her... what if she ever doubts she's everything to me? These thoughts really get to me. I told her the other day I love her more than anything in the whole world... and she said "i didn't know that mommy." I told her of course and I've told her before and she said "i know but I forgot."  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

Can a male comment on this one? Is as easy as saying ' I love you '. That side can be sorted out with a few simple words. Plus, depending on her age, you can simply say ' you do know you can always talk to Mammy if anything is bothering you '. Just to let her know you are always there for her. No matter what the situation. Working so many days is always hard for any parent. You can try and explain work as best you can. That is were you earn the money you need to do this, that and the other. You wish you were spending the time with her, playing games and going to the park, but money is important and people need it to live in a house and eat the food they eat. Keep it as simple as possible, depending on the age. With things as they are right now for you, I would see this as an extension of all your other problems as well. I would also class it as a normal part of anxiety.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been married with kids, and now I'm a noncustodial father...it wasn't any different for me when I was married. Other than the fact that me ex was always, always trying to make me be more social.

Other parents do judge, and I mean all the time, it never stops, and they judge about everything. But what's even more ridiculous than that is when people who don't have children try to judge. Most of them imo and from my experience don't know what the fuq they're talking about...that's pretty hilarious to me. 

I've always tried to be really careful not to helicopter parent, and I never have, but that's also easier said than done. Every parent is very protective of their kids, that starts from the time they're a day old. 

There is a whole lot of pressure, esp when they're little, to form relationships with other parents. Birthday parties are good opportunities for that. I never had any real bad experiences wrt that....but if you do it might result in your kid not getting invited to any more parties or play dates. Which is part of what makes it so incredibly challenging to parent with anxiety. 

I have a lot of anxiety about money also. There's just never enough. I'm blessed in a way because my parents provide a lot of the entertainment and vacations for my kids. And there's always anxiety oc about whether or not I'm doing this whole fatherhood thing right. That's with any parent, but I think it's worse with anxiety.

----------

